# More Than Theory Could Put LeBron, Wade, Bosh In New York?



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

> Just a thought, but are the shorter-term contract extensions signed by LeBron James, Dwyane Wade and Chris Bosh all part of a master plan that will eventually land all three players in New York?
> 
> Can you imagine the hype and rivalry with James playing for the soon-to-be Brooklyn Nets and Wade with the New York Knicks? Or how about all three players on the same team, which would breathe new life into a basketball-crazed area that has been reduced to a faint pulse because of the subpar Knicks.
> 
> ...


http://www.cleveland.com/printer/printer.ssf?/base/sports/1153039118164110.xml&coll=2

I think this is all a folk tale, but it's fun to discuss nevertheless. I sure wouldn't mind Carmelo, but he signed a 5 year deal. :biggrin:


----------



## mint green (Feb 25, 2006)

so which would you prefer? wade or james?

i really have no idea myself. i'd lean in the james direction, but it seems like flipping a coin.


----------



## Pain5155 (May 28, 2006)

those 3 would take up the whole salary. No way in hell that is gonne happen.


----------



## Pain5155 (May 28, 2006)

and melo signed a 5 year deal, but he can opt out in the 4th and 5th years, which basically is 3 guarantted years.


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

Pain5155 said:


> those 3 would take up the whole salary. No way in hell that is gonne happen.


I think the article is stating that they could sign with the Brooklyn Nets and the Knicks. In other words, 2 of them could go to Brooklyn, and hypothetically of course Wade could go to the Knicks, not all 3.


----------



## musiclexer (Aug 30, 2005)

No.


----------



## The Future7 (Feb 24, 2005)

If all of them came to NY, I dont even know what to say. That would be great. I would be losing alot of money going to 82 games but it would be worth it. People in NY would actually start talking about Basketball during the season instead of just tuning in for the Playoffs.


----------



## EwingStarksOakley94 (May 13, 2003)

Getting either LeBron, or Wade could ressurect this franchise over night. Asking for all of them is ridiculous, but one of them is VERY POSSIBLE.

I'm not gonna count on it, but it's certainly going to come up in 4 years. Despite what all the Knick-haters want to believe, MSG is still the mecca of b-ball. There is no reason in the world that our cap can't be cleaned out by then. Of course this means Isiah or whoever is here next year has to have that in mind when wheeling and dealing.

And I would take LeBron over Wade any day.


----------



## ChosenFEW (Jun 23, 2005)

i dont see wade leaving miami......EVER...


lebron on the other hand he seems to like all the cameras and attention on him....i could see him moving to another team if the cavs regress instead of progress


----------



## alphadog (Jan 2, 2004)

*Wade wants to win....*

Without Shaq and Alonzo they have no lost post force. There isn't much left on the roster to really help him win consistently. The man will wear down doing it all. In 3 years, the heat will look very different. If Riley gets another start to play with Wade, he may stay. If not, I think he may very well leave.


----------



## Tragedy (Dec 9, 2002)

*Re: Wade wants to win....*

You know what would suck, all the fake fans that will come out of the woodwork, acting like they been down the whole time.


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

*Re: Wade wants to win....*



Tragedy said:


> You know what would suck, all the fake fans that will come out of the woodwork, acting like they been down the whole time.


We will be waiting for them Trag. LOL If they can't name the starting lineup since Ewing left we got em! :biggrin:


----------



## ChosenFEW (Jun 23, 2005)

lol...."wade wants to win"..........what do you think the heat just did this summer


wade will never leave miami like i said......even when shaq retires and his 100 million salary is off the books as well.....heat will just have more flexibility to sign a good FA....and who doesnt want to play in MIAMI..


as long as a organization is dedicated to winning and have exceptional coaches/GM then most likely they will....after that you just need to get the players to play to their ability


----------



## dynamiks (Aug 15, 2005)

The Heat have very lil hope for the future. Dorrell Wright is still a project, im not very sure about Wayne Simen. If Dorrell Wright could play at an elite level by the time wade's contracts up he will be likly to stay. I liked Miami when they had Lamar, Grant, and Butler. There's no doubt the trade paid off but they really risked the future of the team. That team is going to go back to way it was the year b4 wade.


----------



## Gotham2krazy (Nov 22, 2005)

*Re: Wade wants to win....*



Kitty said:


> We will be waiting for them Trag. LOL If they can't name the starting lineup since Ewing left we got em! :biggrin:


What was it?

Charlie Ward
Allan Houston
Latrell Spreewell
Larry Johnson
And who?


----------



## EwingStarksOakley94 (May 13, 2003)

*Re: Wade wants to win....*

Camby


----------



## Tragedy (Dec 9, 2002)

*Re: Wade wants to win....*

With Travis Knight as a backup center.


----------



## EwingStarksOakley94 (May 13, 2003)

*Re: Wade wants to win....*



Tragedy said:


> With Travis Knight as a backup center.


Argh! Travis Knight!


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

NY Knicks hopefully would get LeBron if those 3 wopuld be available. By the time he is a free agent, he is going to be the best player in the league.


----------



## mjm1 (Aug 22, 2005)

bball2223 said:


> NY Knicks hopefully would get LeBron if those 3 wopuld be available. By the time he is a free agent, he is going to be the best player in the league.


If he ever does leave Cleveland (doubtful) it would be in his best interest to play with good friend and future business partner Shawn Carter a.k.a. Jay-Z, minority owner of the Nets (brooklyn 2010, LeBrons opt out year*).


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

Now we have so called agents on this board.


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

:whatever:...I don't even have a comment.


----------



## mjm1 (Aug 22, 2005)

_Dre_ said:


> :whatever:...I don't even have a comment.


Because you have a problem with comprehension? Its very possible that if Lebron James ever leaves the Cleveland Cavaliers that he would go to the nets, as he has spent much time with Jay-Z in New York and has stated that he would love to go play for him.


----------



## mjm1 (Aug 22, 2005)

Kitty said:


> Now we have so called agents on this board.


Listen, if you cant be civil, just block my posts. i'm sick of attitude like this.


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

I have problem with baseless speculation, yes. James and Jay are friends. Ok. There are a lot of friends on different teams. Does that mean they're automatically planning their career around uniting in 5 years? Give me one valid reason for choosing the Nets/Knicks other than the big market/Nike kicker and Jay-Z and them being friends. 

There's not evidence that has any of them in NY, or LA for that matter. I've never heard any of these guys even _say_ New York. You guys are rambling about nothing. Comprehend that you have no true evidence! Stop talking about this! Damn!


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

mjm1 said:


> Listen, if you cant be civil, just block my posts. i'm sick of attitude like this.


What makes you think I was talking about you? Guilty? You don't like the post then don't read and don't quote it. It's that simple. Unfortunately as the mod of this forum I have to read some of the sorry posts that comes my way. With that said, don't bother to go back and forth on this and destory the thread. Thanks!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

ChosenFEW said:


> lol...."wade wants to win"..........what do you think the heat just did this summer
> 
> 
> wade will never leave miami like i said......even when shaq retires and his 100 million salary is off the books as well.....heat will just have more flexibility to sign a good FA....and who doesnt want to play in MIAMI..


Shaq's contract expires the same summer that Wade, James and Bosh's can opt out. If Wade and James want to play together somewhere then it could happen in Miami. I'm sure Lebron wouldnt mind living in Miami.

But I can't see any of them leaving their current franchises. They would be leaving a lot of guaranteed money behind.


----------



## mjm1 (Aug 22, 2005)

Kitty said:


> What makes you think I was talking about you? Guilty? You don't like the post then don't read and don't quote it. It's that simple. Unfortunately as the mod of this forum I have to read some of the sorry posts that comes my way. With that said, don't bother to go back and forth on this and destory the thread. Thanks!


the BASIS of this thread is mindless speculation. Thus is it not hypocritical to say my thread is sorry when the very idea of the thread is garbage? thanx wink: lol you know i like to mess with ya kitty)


----------

